# General > Genealogy >  Mill family Olrig

## kimhemingway

I have been researching (Maggie) Margaret Mill Miller b14.5.1865 Bower died 16.9.21 Castletown, Olrig, married David Bruce MacKay of Watten 3.7.1890 
Margarets parents were Catherine McDonald and James Miller, Gelshfield Bower
I just got their marriage cert which shows their parents as
Benjamin McDonald and Catherine Gunn - Thurso
and William Miller - Bower and Margaret Mill from Olrig
Is the Mill right.  Is this a family surname Mill.
Numerous documents have Maggie Mill MacKay but I have always thought it was an abreviation of her maiden name Miller not a faimly name.
Also would anybody know where I should look for Maggie's (Margaret's) grave.  Is there a cemetrey in Castletown.
Thanks Kim

----------


## Skifter

Mill was quite a common surname in the county at one time. Sometimes in the OPR's it is recorded as Milne.

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> Mill was quite a common surname in the county at one time. Sometimes in the OPR's it is recorded as Milne.


In the Olrig OPR's , there are two Mill fathers recorded - Donald and William.  William's surname is recorded as Mill, then Miln and finally Milne in the register.  The difference in the spelling of similar names can be attributed to the ability of the parish scribe.

Rosemary

----------


## kimhemingway

Thank for the info.  I only just worked out how to see the replies.
I think (Scotland People) Margarets parent could be john mill m Helen MacKay 16.6.1798 any help would be welcome.  I find it fun to see what I can find out about past ancestors but past 1798 is it now going by guess work.  Should I give up at this stage.

----------

